# Prague Restaurants?



## Conan (Mar 15, 2009)

Interested in good traditional food in Prague.  I'm told most of the restaurants in the central tourist areas are pretty poor, so I'm open to places reachable by tram, taxi or metro too.

Thanks!


----------



## Linda74 (Mar 15, 2009)

You will love Prague ....awesome city.  We loved a place called Bredovsky Dvur..it is in Prague 1.  We ate there several times and I see Martha Stewart has it as her recommendation in her magazine this month...and it was super cheap.   Lots of information on the web about Prague.  We hired a Rick Steeves guide Sarka Karkova for two days, including a trip to Cesky Krumlov and that was a highlight.  We took our kids and their spouses in May 2007.  It was such a great trip.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 16, 2009)

The beer is Czech is the best. Even the Germans say the Czechs make the best beer. Oh yeah, we were talking about food.

Wait.. isn't beer food??


----------



## X-ring (Mar 18, 2009)

Linda74 said:


> a trip to Cesky Krumlov



We'll be in Prague the last week of September and I've been hoping to get to CK.

Is a day trip via public transportation feasible or do you need your own car?

TIA


----------



## Conan (Mar 20, 2009)

X-ring said:


> We'll be in Prague the last week of September and I've been hoping to get to CK.
> 
> Is a day trip via public transportation feasible or do you need your own car?


 
There are tour bus packages and also scheduled bus service although I don't know whether the service is direct or how long it takes.  We've rented a car with GPS for about 80 euros for the day.  Budget car rent can book online - - pick up and return the car at the Intercontinental Hotel in the Old City of Prague.  It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive each way to Cesky Krumlov.


----------



## Conan (Mar 20, 2009)

Linda74 said:


> You will love Prague ....awesome city. We loved a place called Bredovsky Dvur..it is in Prague 1.


 
Thank you Linda.  We had a wooden trencher bowl with duck, ham, pork, red cabbage and saurkraut and dumplings, along with a stein of local beer, about US$20 per person.  Luckily we can tolerate smoke - - the only people not smoking cigarettes were ourselves, and a party of three at the next table puffing on cigars instead.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 20, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> There are tour bus packages and also scheduled bus service although I don't know whether the service is direct or how long it takes.



Thanks for the info.  I did some digging around and found a very useful public transportation (train and bus) web site at www.cd.cz

After Prague, we're joining a tour of Slovenia and Croatia starting in Ljubljana but didn't want to miss out on an opportunity to get to Cesky Krumlov. On the other hand, I also didn't want to spend some 5-6 hours of travelling time needlessly on a day trip. 

The above website pointed me to the ideal solution. We can travel to CK early one day and get there by 10 a.m. for a full day and also spend the night. We then catch the train heading for Ljubljana the next morning - the route through Linz, Salzburg, Villach and finally Ljubljana should provide some pretty spectacular scenery.


----------



## nnickles66 (Mar 26, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=prague&sll=36.38149,-120.140991&sspn=3.692362,4.943848&ie=UTF8&ll=50.089764,14.427516&spn=0.005589,0.009656&z=17&iwloc=addr

I had fabulous food throughout the tourist area.  There's a superb little pizza place right there on Bendiktska just off Dlouha.  Better pizza than I had in Italy.

If you're really adventurous try the Ariana Afghan restaurant: http://kabulrest.sweb.cz/en/
(I wasn't that adventurous)

I would say to avoid the Chinese food.  Not saying that there may not be good Chinese food in Prague but the Chinese food I had was among the worst I've tried.  (this was on the way up to the palace) Although I have had worse in Beijing.

I've heard there's another great pizza place across from the old opera house.

There's another restaurant I'm still trying to find that had SUPERB home style food.  Unfortunately I think I may have to return to Prague just to scour the streets on foot in order to find it.  Don't be afraid of basement restaurants down long winding stairways - I had great food at any I went to along with a lovely dining atmosphere.


----------



## Linda74 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am glad you had the suicide meal.....one of my kid's ordered that and my daughter in law had the pig's knee which came on some kind of medieval looking contraption.....As for the beer, we could not get over the workers having several beers at lunch and going back to work.  Smoking rules.  Our guide told us when they wanted to crack down on drinking and driving, many protested, saying it was their right to "drive happy."   I am so glad we got to take the kids there....we have wonderful memories of our time in Prague.  And yes, it is definitely the place to go if you love beer.  We all loved the sausage carts on Wencelas Square....great sausages.....which of course beg to be washed down with a Pilsner Urquel.....


----------



## Conan (Mar 27, 2009)

> Interested in good traditional food in Prague.


 
Answering my own question, we also enjoyed Cafe Savoy, upper-priced for Prague and quite elegant. It's on the west side of the river, over the bridge from the National Theatre (Narodny).

Map:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...0945,14.406971&spn=0.004806,0.009527&t=h&z=17

Menu (for prices in U.S.$, divide by 20)
http://www.ambi.cz/ambi_cafesavoy_menu_eng.php#4


----------

